# Dlink DIR-615



## jcallahan2 (Aug 29, 2008)

Woke up this morning and my internet was not working

Pluged the computer directly in to the modem(cable modem) and it worked.
can not navigate to the Routers control pannel i get the page can not be displayed

all 4 ports are glowing (nothing pluged in) and the globe indicating an internet connection is glowing red..

ive tried everything i could reset a billion times called d-link and my ISP and nothing has worked.. Im awaiting a call from a "Product specialist" in the morning but Im impaitnt and would like this working..

I need ANY help i can get, PLEASE

My problem is similar to this, but his was solved by moving the routers location oddly enough..


> 1. The router had ALL (even on unused ports) its lights on but not
> blinking. So I figured may be it has hung so switched it off and then
> back on. But the problem persisted.
> 2. Connected my computer directly through the university modem; the
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Some things you can try here.


Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

If that doesn't at least get a wired connection to the router, it's probably dead.


----------



## jcallahan2 (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok the reset wont work. and i cant get in to the control pannel to update


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do this.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

